# Costco Ipods?



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

has anyone seen ipods at costco recently?
If so are they cometitively priced?
A while ago they have the 30GB Ipod photo for 300$, but I didn;t have the cash at the time. if you know of anyone else selling ANY Ipod cheap please LMK 
(doen;t have to be on of the newest generation machines)


----------



## markoon (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm selling a 40GB iPod photo if you're interested. It's in great shape, no big scratches or anything. Great battery life, firewire, usb, case, dock, headphones, itrip, box. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

In Edm, I've only seen Shuffles at Costco...


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

In Calgary, I've only seen Shuffles as well.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I have seen iPod photos at costco before (here in Waterloo). They offer a competitive price and an unbeatable warranty. If you buy your ipod there and it breaks, you can just return it to costco and they would give you your money back or give you a new one. If you had bought it from a reseller you would have to send the ipod in to apple.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I've seen the photos and shuffles here in Victoria, but like most anything at Costco, it is around one week, gone the next, and maybe makes another appearance in a few weeks time. 

I hadn't really noted a big cost saving in the price of the iPods at Costco. I don't think Apple offers them any sort of deep discount.

The warranty is great though. Hold on to that receipt for a year... no questions asked, just return if necessary ... great if you want to trade in your TV for a newer model too, I might add.


----------

